# Galveston bay and adjoining



## Trask (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi I am John. Looking for bay fishermen that know the bay and boats, have their own gear and are willing to share the ice, bait, fuel and cleaning. I have a 2007 24 ft Triton 250, keeping it in Dickinson. I am newly retired aged 62 and know I have a huge learning curve which is just what I wanted. Looking for one or two people to fish once or twice a week, perhaps more. Drop me a PM if interested.


----------

